# Throwing



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


----------



## rkr.sts (May 1, 2011)

It doesn't matter which way we knit. If it's right for you, then that is the right way. I throw too and have managed to knit quite a few things that sometimes come out quite nicely. Enjoy.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hhmmm, I knit continental after a friend showed me. Is throwing simply holding the yarn in your right hand?


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Please, please take note THERE IS NO RIGHT OR WRONG WAY TO KNIT. I knit both ways because I find continental quicker but throwing makes it easier to do something else at the same time because I don't need to look at what I am doing. It is whatever suits you best. Just enjoy whichever way you do it and don't beat ourselves up because we do it differently. After all isn't that what being an individual is all about?


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Have thrown forever. My stitches are nice and strait looks good. It is just easier for me. Don't purl like everyone else either. Whatever you are comfortable with go for it. We don't have knitting police here either.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> Hhmmm, I knit continental after a friend showed me. Is throwing simply holding the yarn in your right hand?


Throwing is where you take your right hand off the needle. If you hold the yarn twisted round your index finger and just lift the finger off while still holding the needle it is called flicking. There is no right or wrong way - what every rocks your boat! Happy knitting however you do it.  PurpleV


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Throwing is another term for the English style of knitting where you hold your yarn in your right hand. Once your right needle tip has been inserted into the stitch on the left needle, you "throw" the yarn around the needle tip with the right index finger.
Picking is another term for the continental style of knitting. The yarn is held in your left hand and once the right needle tip is inserted through the stitch on the left needle, you pick the yarn with the right needle tip, grasp it and pull it back through the stitch.
There is no right or wrong way to knit. The process of knitting and making the knit/purl stitch is all up to the knitter.
For more information and how each stitch is formed both ways, you can check out the Knitting Help site. They have videos in both styles. http://knittinghelp.com
My Mom is a thrower and I am a picker. When we do fair isle knitting, we do both throwing and picking.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

That's how I was taught to knit as a child by my grandmother and have done ever since. I don't care if I "knit differently" as I heard someone say yesterday as my tension is perfect and knitting is very even. I'm still achieving quite a bit and I'm happy with it and as far as I'm concerned that's all that matters


----------



## StaceyKnit (Jan 23, 2011)

Isn't it all about the PRODUCT of the stitches rather than how the individual stitches themselves are made? I think so. 

I am a flicker trying to learn continental, but the stitches keep getting too tight!?


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been knitting for many years and I just discovered that I throw my yarn. So thank you for your help with this and I'm not changing things.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


I'm a thrower and proud of it.....Knit the way that works for you :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

The only RIGHT way to knit is the way that is most comfortable and productive for YOU.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

I throw...it's not wrong....just different. I've tried to do continental style & it causes a lot of pain. (Have joint & muscle issues) I found my knitting was very tight also when I tried it.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Throwing is holding the working yarn in the right hand. Continental is holding it in the left hand. Some right hand do "flicking" which moves the hand and arm very little. The index finger does most of the wrapping motion. Go to YouTube and search for English, Continental, and note the other methods that are displayed on the right list of videos. 

No one way is "right" or "real" more than the other. The knit stitch and purl stitch should be the same on the needle when finished regardless of the method.

Knitting from right to left or left to right can both be done achieving the same results.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

There are still many knitters who "throw" with their right hand. I'm proud to say I'm still one of them!!

I've really tried to adjust to the continental method, but it will never be as comfortable for me as the "throw" technique, and I can't seem to get the tension right with continental, either.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have recently discovered that the way I knit is called flicking and assumed that I was using my right index finger, then a couple of weeks ago I realised that I was acually flicking using my right middle finger and for the last 25+ years never noticed. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have recently discovered that the way I knit is called flicking and assumed that I was using my right index finger, then a couple of weeks ago I realised that I was acually flicking using my right middle finger and for the last 25+ years never noticed. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Then there is the fascinating Portuguese style.
http://tiny.cc/xugzo


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I throw, too ... so that means when the Knitting Police show up -- do the continental.

ala Fred Astaire.

Until then, do only patterns that say 'Throw Technique Only' and you and I will be safe.

Until then -- Enjoy the music of the clicking needles that play your turne.


----------



## Sam35 (Jun 9, 2011)

I used some of those video's when I started to knit. I tried both methods. I ended up with an English throw, but different. Instead of sticking my finger out to throw the yarn over the needle, I grab the yarn between my finger and thumb, then throw it. I seem to have less problems with the difference in tensions for knit and purl this way, since I'm adding the tension as I throw(a slight tug), another benefit is that I don't need to wrap the yarn around my fingers.


----------



## jilly alderson (May 27, 2011)

I do not think I do either of what has been suggested as I do not have my wool wrapped around my fingers at all.

I just put the right needle tip into the stitch hold both needles in my left hand and then pick up the yarn and wrap it round the right needle with my right hand.

I do tend to be a loose knitter but everyone tells me that my work looks very professional.

What is this style please?


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Okay, I have knitted since I was 7---and I'm now 58. I just thought my style was individual. Now I hear I am 'throwing'. My knitting has won awards, so I'm not unhappy with my style. I guess at least now I know what it's called! Thanks, everyone. You learn something every day! :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sam, I also hold yarn with my right index finger and thumb.

Yes, find it quite tension-friendly without wrapping around hand and/or fingers.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just discovered i`m a flicker and use my right index finger L O.L .until I disscovered this site I thought there was only one way to knit just did`nt realise that there are so many different ways.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought "throwing" refered to which hand you used to put the yarn over the needle. I don't know what "style" I use. When I started I looked at drawings in a booklet. I hold the needle with my work in my left hand and I do the work with my right. I use my left hand to put the yarn over the right needle. I don't wrap the working yarn around any finger. I didn't know there were so many styles.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I've seen this video before and find it fascinating. It would be nice to learn a new technique but, alas, always go to my usual wicked ways (holding yarn between right index finger and right thumb) and wrap it around right needle.

After the wrap, I either leave the yarn in position or if changing to Purl, I put yarn in front as I'm removing the previous Knit. Then move the yarn to the back before removing the Purl - making it ready for the next Knit.

The only time I noticed a problem doing this is when doing a YO -- have to remember that a Purl means wrapping twice -- and for the next Knit YO to leave yarn in front instead of moving to the back.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have recently discovered that the way I knit is called flicking and assumed that I was using my right index finger, then a couple of weeks ago I realised that I was acually flicking using my right middle finger and for the last 25+ years never noticed. Does anyone else do this?


Hi That's just as i do too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I throw too. My mum was always trying to get me to knit in a more "elegant" way but I just couldn't do it! My knitting is lovely and neat so it works for me.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a "thrower" and when I teach basics to children, they become "throwers" too. I like the old way of doing things----could it be because I am old too????


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like what I do but I use my left hand. My girlfriend uses her right like you do. We are both right handed. At first I thought I was doing something "wrong" but my results are the same. When I started knitting, after about 2 years, I figured out that I was knitting into the back loop. Since I was making scarves it didn't matter. So now I do my knit stitch the regular way and I know how to "knit into the back loop"!


Marny CA said:


> I've seen this video before and find it fascinating. It would be nice to learn a new technique but, alas, always go to my usual wicked ways (holding yarn between right index finger and right thumb) and wrap it around right needle.
> 
> After the wrap, I either leave the yarn in position or if changing to Purl, I put yarn in front as I'm removing the previous Knit. Then move the yarn to the back before removing the Purl - making it ready for the next Knit.
> 
> The only time I noticed a problem doing this is when doing a YO -- have to remember that a Purl means wrapping twice -- and for the next Knit YO to leave yarn in front instead of moving to the back.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I throw and I agree with those who said that both ways (plus any other ways that anyone can come up with) are right as long as you are happy with the results.

It's just like having multiple recipes for the same dish: they all have their unique flavor and are just fine!!

Karen


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

I am definitely a THROWER but with a unique style of my own that a few have chuckled at .. I am left handed.. so hold the left hand needle horizontal and my hand grips over the top of it but hold the yarn wrapped over my right hand pointer finger and then under it into my palm and also jam the right needle into my groin to rest there vertically.- so in effect really knitting sideways ! I grip it like I imagine a conductor holds a stick ( yes hold your fists out in front of you sideways and wave them side to side..) and when i actually wind the yarn over the left needle i LET GO of my right needle.. it stands there upright like a flag pole.. .. I do NOT touch it with my left hand at all.. perhaps that's why I knit so quickly.. because that needle cant be suspended for too long.. have to grip it again into get the next stitch.. there really is no other way for me to knit. Thrower for life.. have not learned to crochet yet but would have to hold the hook in my left hand..and the work in my right.. Cant wait for those lessons one day !


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

When it comes to knitting style "the ends justify the means." If it feels good and looks right, then do it!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is okay to be differnt and I am a thrower as well. I tried the continential way and I just can't seem to move the yarn along so I Throw.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also throw, this was the way I learned to knit. I try to pick every now and then, I can do it just not comfortable for me. I think I can go fast eneough throwing! I too purl "wrong" as I was told recently. I teach an after school knitting class for elem. the ladies that help me all knit different. My veiw is what ever works for you, so we teach that it is ok to be different.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Isn't it great how we are all so different! I'm amazed at the difference in knitting styles we all have. That's the beauty of this forum---learning how we all do things. I love it!


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I started teaching myself to knit a couple of years ago and did so by learning to "throw". The other day I decided I would like to learn how to knit continental since I also crochet and thought that it would be an easy transition...trouble is, I decided to try continental while also trying to learn entrelac...YIKES! What was I thinking LOL?! I like knitting continental and am getting the hang of it, but purling is a bit more challenging.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I was wondering HOW is your entrelac going now ?? Love to see pics of your work if you have any so far ? Go on.. post a pic for me pleeeeease...xx



mpike said:


> I started teaching myself to knit a couple of years ago and did so by learning to "throw". The other day I decided I would like to learn how to knit continental since I also crochet and thought that it would be an easy transition...trouble is, I decided to try continental while also trying to learn entrelac...YIKES! What was I thinking LOL?! I like knitting continental and am getting the hang of it, but purling is a bit more challenging.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

rkr.sts said:


> It doesn't matter which way we knit. If it's right for you, then that is the right way. I throw too and have managed to knit quite a few things that sometimes come out quite nicely. Enjoy.


Sometimes Please All the time.Rose


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a thrower and have always envied how efficient continental knitting looks. Once at a fabric fair while looking at one knitter's gorgeous handknits, I mentioned that I'd like to learn how to pick. She said, oh, no, it's hard to keep your tension even in continental knitting. So I figure I might try it out sometime just for the sake of learning the technique, but I'm quite satisfied with the results I'm getting now.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> Then there is the fascinating Portuguese style.
> http://tiny.cc/xugzo


I just watched the video - how interesting! I may have to try that! I can see my cats getting mixed up in the yarn wrapped around the pin - they like to be in the middle of everything.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a friend she learn to knit in the 50's she throws I learn to knit in the , never mind that. We teach kids how to knit and crochet, we have to sit back to back or we start to laugh. when we started to teach we thought that we should both do it the same way. she try to teach me her way and I try to teach her my way. I would throw my yarn then pick it into the same stitch. She would pick and throw. or she would pick then throw Iwilln't tell you what a mess. so she does it her way and I do it my way and noone tells use that we are doing it wrong.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Eeeewww, what a tacky person to tell you that you don't knit correctly! When did s/he become the knitting police?!?:shock:

andreasadat,
If you know several ways to knit, then when your hands/fingers get tired you can change up to avoid damage to your hands. 

Whoever told you that you weren't knitting the correct way misinformed you. Even if you knit with your feet, you're knitting. That person may have a need to feel superior.

You're a knitter and here at KP you will find men and women here to encourage and help you.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been a thrower all my life and have tried to go continental many times. Doesn't work for me ad I am just as fast. I will admit I miss sometimes but for the most part t is me.


----------



## Daffodil (May 7, 2011)

Hi: What a beautiful dog you have!!! Is it a Bernie??? Do you live in NC or Colorado? I am from Berthoud, Colorado!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> birdgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hhmmm, I knit continental after a friend showed me. Is throwing simply holding the yarn in your right hand?
> ...


Cool - Now I know what kind of knitter I am LOL I'm a 'Flicker'


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I'm 80, I throw, learned very young, who says it's wrong, I have knit some wonderful things and beautifully I might add. Stop policing and just enjoy.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen, Sister!


Schatzie said:


> I'm 80, I throw, learned very young, who says it's wrong, I have knit some wonderful things and beautifully I might add. Stop policing and just enjoy.


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also have trouble with my tension when I knit continental style - it's usually too tight, but sometimes - randomly - it's too loose and loopy...go figure. The efficiency of continental is appealing in theory, and sometimes when my right forearm is getting worn out I switch to continental, but usually get frustrated. I think it's odd that throwers are developing an inferiority complex - self imposed perhaps - but when I watch Knitting Daily, I'm always checking to see if anyone on the show that day is throwing or not. And feel vindicated, keeping score, when they are! Crazy!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I do continental and I think my tension is OK but not perfect. I only do scarves, shawls and blankets so I think it's OK!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for over sixty years and now you tell me I'm doing it wrong?I had friends from the "continent" (Europe) who knitted the continental way that is where the name came from.It is not the right way just another way.I am from the UK and back them we did not consider ourselves European even although tecnically we were in Europe. Maybe some of you ladies from the UK will relate.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'n self taught and I'm a thrower. There has never been anything wrong with my knitting - or my individual stitches. I've always been complimented on the evenness of my knitting. AND I'm a very fast knitter besides.

I would be very offended if anyone ever told me that I wasn't doing it 'right'. Perhaps they're doing it 'wrong'!


----------



## pattycakegranny (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma taught me to throw and so I always have. I also took knitting classes in Iceland, and we were all throwers there, too, doing those traditional Icelandic patterns. Do you own thing, as long as you love it!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I "throw" when I knit and my stitches look good! I have knitted for a long time (55 years!) and have always done it this way. I agree that the end product is the important thing, not the method to get there! If you are enjoying yourself, do it the way you want.


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


Knit the way you feel most comfortable. I did change to continental stitch as it helped alleviate my arthritic hands, and it is faster, especially stockinette stitch. I started with English, but could not use my index finger properly, and it was slow for me. I will say I had to practice, practice until I became coordinated.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I learned to knit by "throwing". And needless to say my knitting has turned out great for years.40 some to be exact. And now I have added knitting with 5 needles (4 plus the one you knit to each time) and my socks look great, and fit. In fact since the first of the year I have completed 8 prs. of socks. So do what is comfortable to you. It all comes out the same for the most part!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess this topic is a very rich one!! So many different little techniques used in each style. So I have to tell you about my purling! I knit both continental and English styles but am more comfortable knitting the continental stitches. When I move the yarn to the front of my work to make the purl stitch, I move it over my left thumb. I end up just "throwing" my thumb to take the yarn over the top of the right needle to make the purl stitch. When I learned to knit, this just made sense to me rather than to twist my whole left hand and index finger to get the yarn in the right place! I have never seen any other continental knitter do the purl this way but the purl stitch is a purl stitch. Been doing that for 40 yrs! And someone told me that knitting was boring!!! (oh yah, that was my sister and she doesnt knit!) Chuckles, its all good!  :lol:


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

I have always been a "thrower", I can knit that "other way" but I find throwing much more relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a thrower too! My husband says my knits look so even that if he didn't know better he would think they were machine knit. I think it is a matter of personal preference & how you were taught. My mom taught me to knit when I was 8 years old, she was taught to knit when about the same age by her father. He knit his own socks most of his life.All throwers.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I knit in the 'english' fashion, yarn in right hand. I can also do the continental. 

When working in 2 colours - fair isle, or reversible, I hold the dominant yarn in my right hand and the minor yarn in my left hand


Grosvenor, Australial


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Patricia368 said:


> I learned to knit by "throwing". And needless to say my knitting has turned out great for years.40 some to be exact. And now I have added knitting with 5 needles (4 plus the one you knit to each time) and my socks look great, and fit. In fact since the first of the year I have completed 8 prs. of socks. So do what is comfortable to you. It all comes out the same for the most part!!!!


I first knit with 5 needles about 10+ years ago and fell in love. SO much easier than with 4 needles.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> I knit in the 'english' fashion, yarn in right hand. I can also do the continental.
> 
> When working in 2 colours - fair isle, or reversible, I hold the dominant yarn in my right hand and the minor yarn in my left hand
> 
> Grosvenor, Australial


I havn't tried ambidextrous knitting. But as I can use both hands for doing lots of things I might give it a try. But knowing my luck I'll probably tie myself in knots! :roll:


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Hey, what say we end this ridiculous controversy on right or wrong way to knit. And quit being critical of another's way becuz it is different from ours. Kinda sounds like knitting bigotry to me. Have you ever seen the many ways that people hold crochet hooks? There is no rule as to right or wrong, how you were taught and began and if you choose to change, okay, but leave it alone with others. You are taking the pleasure out of it and all this is such a waste of time and valuable space in this forum, where we should be having comeraderie, friendship and helping one another if we can. Blessed and happy knitting to ya'll.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


Do not let anyone to tell you what is right or wrong!
Stick with what you know and like. If it comes out great, what differens does it make how you did it!!

 :-D :-D


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

And they all answered with a big Amen.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I have inquired about this before -- I am an English knitter (throw with the right hand) for over 45 yrs.. I will be taking the Interweave Knitting seminar in Nov. for double knitting (I have the book, too, but it shows for English). The prerequisite is you must know how to hold two strands of yarn in one hand. I find this impossible to do with English -- unless someone has a way to do it. 
So, painfully and with much frustration, I am trying to learn how to knit the Continental style, but my hands are bothering me as one other person mentioned.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure what is meant by the "throw" method or the continental" method. I am English and was taught to knit by my Scottish mother many many years ago. I always use long needles and tuck the right hand one under my arm and just have my hand on top of the needle to balance it. I hold the yarn in my right hand, caught around my little finger, under the other fingers and over my index finger. This enables me to knit quite quickly. I was also told by an Aunt of mine this is the way the Shetland knitters held wool and yarn for Fairlisle work.
On looking at what I have just written, it may sound confusing, so will try and get a photo taken of me hold my needles and yarn!
To be quite honest, there is no right or wrong way to knit, whichever suits you is the right way for you!! I have often been told that my way is wrong and I then ask that person to compare their finished project with mine. There is no difference to see, just a different way of holding needles and yarn. So to all those who say anyone is wrong....it is you who are wrong for saying it!


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks jbandsma, I was told at least twice that I wasn't knitting correctly and I should learn how to do it correctly. This has always been my philosophy; if it turns out right then how I knit or cast on is right. Some people need to get a real life and not worry so much about what others are doing and if it is right or just wrong in their eyes. If it works don't try to fix it.


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

Great answer. I throw, also. I always thought I wasn't a real knitter because I threw. But an instructor told my that for some of us throwing is easier & for others picking works better - no right or wrong way. I now feel like a legitimate knitter.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Im lefthanded...I learned the throwing method....I am trying to practice the continental method but my left hand seems to hold the yarn to tightly. Either way it just takes practice....whatever way works that's the way to go. I do like the utube demos on different styles of knitting. Keep the brain young and try them all!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Real Knitter???? Did you have a beautiful finished product? Then you are a Real Knitter. Did you ever see someone without hands paint with their feet? Are they to be told they are not a real painter after producing a beautiful piece of art?


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

I am a thrower too. Was thinking of changing but most say their stitches are to tight so I'll pass. Let's just do it how ever we are happy and comfortable.


----------



## knity66nut (Feb 27, 2011)

A point well taken Schatzie!!!!!! My finished sweaters, afghans, socks, dishcloths, hats, scarves, yes all are beautiful when finished. So whatever you do, continental, english, right handed, left handed, if it turns out yes you are a real knitter!!!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


I read on another thread here that the person had gone to a knitting class and they had told her she couldn't knit right and to come back when she learned. I find this appalling! There is no right or wrong in how we knit or crochet, how we hold our needles and our thread. I'm a thrower and I come from a long line of throwers. I just think it depends on where you were born and the most common way of knitting for that part of the world.

I could never learn to hold my knitting needles the way my mom did and I gave it up for years because I couldn't get it "right". In my eyes, not hers. Then I sat down and taught myself from a book and from what I remembered her doing and learned to hold the needles in a manner that got me a knitted piece of fabric.

I don't hold my pencil or pen "right" either; however, I sure have managed to right a whole lot through the years. 

Just be happy because you can do something that so many people don't do anymore!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Bottom line I hope!!! Real knitter as opposed to what, make believe, fake, pretend. OMG I hope this end soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a thrower and always have been and I agree that whatever works best for you is good.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom is an English war bride and taught me to knit when I was four. She came to rural mid-Missouri to marry Dad. No one else in the area knitted. Everyone crocheted. I was in my teens before I learned that there were other ways to knit besides English or throwing. She did teach herself to flick; and still uses both methods at age 94. I stick with throwing. It's whatever works for you. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing and fun (with a few challenges thrown in!).


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for telling me that I was flicking my yarn. Sometimes I throw too. It depends on the yarn and how my hands feel that day. Now I can say I am a flicker.  I say "whatever floats your boat, go with it." There is always a naysayer out there. Just have fun and use the method that doesn't hurt your hands.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> andreasadat said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.
> ...


I'm with you there SailorRae,

I knit English (American or throwing), not Continental and when I go to my LYS for the weekly knitting group who are mostly Continental knitters, I often wear my "Team English" T shirt that I got from www.cafepress.com.

http://www.cafepress.com/+team_english_womens_dark_tshirt,338980221

BTW, they have dozens of cute "knitting" T shirts and sweatshirts and are quick with delivery and very reasonable in price.


----------



## willekeo (Mar 8, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> birdgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hhmmm, I knit continental after a friend showed me. Is throwing simply holding the yarn in your right hand?
> ...


Wow, I never knew that I was a "thrower" (although it fits with other characteristics I have....). It is the only way I know and learned how to knit. :twisted:


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

Until a few years ago, I didn't know that there were so many ways to knit. I am for the most part a flicker. However, due to arthritis that and the threat of carpal tunnel syndrom, I have begun to mix it up some. I will flick and throw and sometimes toss some continental in there. I have been playing around with Portuguese that I found on YouTube. I double-dog-dare anyone to tell me that I am doing it wrong... by the time they locate and remove my knitting needles I will have finished my project!


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Change the hook size and make a swatch to see if that is better for you. You'll do fine. Enjoy what you do.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I can do both, but I tend to throw more than pick.


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

I'm English and my knitting technique is almost identical to that described by hare. I hold my yarn or yarns in my right hand and I use the side of my left index finger to to 'push' the right needle back, it takes up the yarn and under tension the left needle pulls the right needle forward again. The right hand does no work other than holding the yarn. the right needle simply rests between finger and thumb and slides back and forth. The right hand gives a little 'twitch' which does all the work. I find it very quick and tension is very even. I have taught myself other methods but my way is much quicker and more even and less stressful for my hands etc. I expect it is because this is the way I have knitted since childhood (Shetlander Grandmother). If I had learnt another way, I'm sure that way would seem easier. We all do the same thing in different ways. More power to us!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


Question is: What are YOU comfortable with? Have you tried the other way? And What the heck is throwing? is that like getting frustrated and you just throw the project down or what? Okay...over to google to look up this term.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Bottom line I hope!!! Real knitter as opposed to what, make believe, fake, pretend. OMG I hope this end soon.


Hi, no one on this forum is saying that the way anyone else knits is wrong. Various ones are saying that they have been told by other knitters in person, that they are "knitting wrong". It is not surprizing that there are so many knitting styles out there because there are so many knitters. In this forum the general feeling is "knit the way you are comfortable knitting." Some knitters have tried different knitting styles and either go back to their previous method or stick with the new one they learned. People can and will change their styles of knitting for various reasons --just to learn a new way to knit, or perhaps because of a physical ailment. Non are wrong and all produce knitted works.

:thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It dose not matter how you knit as long as you get what you want.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


It's the end results that count, not how you get there!


----------



## nanirose47 (Jun 13, 2011)

I started out knitting as a "thrower", but took a class and learned continental. but for the life of me, I could never get the hang of purling in the continental style. My fingers and my brain got tangled--not to mention the yarn! I am still a primarily a thrower. It works for me and achieves the results I want.


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love that thumb throwing idea!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

I have been watching utube videos of people around the world knitting and I have seen so many different styles it's unreal. I once read a little history of how English (throwing) evolved and continental (picking). It was interesting. Also there are knitters who hold their yarn around their neck. If I am doing alot of stockinette, I knit continental and throw by knitting back backwards - LOL. I hate purling so knitting back backwards eliminates alot of that and my stitches are very uniform that way. And whoever told you you were doing it wrong needs to be re-educated about the history of knitting.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I did wonder at the term throwing, I'd never heard it before. I am definitely a thrower, have been for 57 years so no changing now 

Jan


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


 I use my right hand to make stitches so I would say to those folks that I am "right". ) Actually I do throw but I have taught myself to throw without taking my right hand off the needle so I think I can call myself a "picker" also.
It is really rude for anyone to tell you you are doing something wrong unless they are your mother or your boss.
Have a great 4th of July everyone!!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, what do you know? I've been knitting for years, and I never knew I was a thrower! I told you I learn something new every day on this forum, and I love it. Happy throwing, pickin, whatever, you wonderful people. Just so long as you keep knittin'.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

My mom knit continental and sent me to the LYS to learn to knit like an American (i.e., throw your yarn). I don't really care how anyone knits, just so they enjoy the hobby.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

When I was about 10 my grandmother taught me how to crochet. Then she said I should also learn to knit. NO matter what I did I would drop the pearl st using (as my grandma called it) the European method. She had me go to my aunts so she could teach me the "American" way (throwing) I picked that up in about 30 minutes and have been throwing my yarn for over 50 years. If I try to knit the Continental (European) way my stitches are always to tight and even my grandma admitted my stitches were more even looking then hers. 

If it works why quit!!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a thrower and didn't know I was until finding KP. I would like to take the time to try continental only for ease of moving around with it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well after reading all of this I am going to admit to one thing. I am a knitter and don't much care how I do it its what comes out of it all in the end. I am knitting Iam happy.. :thumbup: And to those that don't much like it  eat my dust bunnies.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoever said that throwing is the 'wrong' way to knit is just plain Wrong and should be ignored completely. I taught my self to knit continental way back in the 60's but only because I was an crocheter and just naturally held my yarn in the left hand. Now over 40 years later, I have a group of women whom I have either taught to knit or just help them with their knitting. Only one knits continental (she already knew how to knit before she joined the group) I have them hold the thread in the way that is most comfortable for them after I show them different ways to do it. I don't believe for a minute that any of those women are doing it 'wrong'.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been throwing for 52 years and have knit some beautiful items, with very even tension, using my "cavewoman" style. This old dog is quite happy with no new tricks in knitting style. Too many other new things worth learning. Besides, I'm in no hurry. I figure the slower and more relaxed I knit, the longer I'll live. Can you tell I'm retired?
Ellie


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


I amy 75 yrs old. I was taught to knit when I was about 8yrs old. I knit the way my mother and grand mother and g/grandmother knit. So when continental knitters state that their was is the only to knit I disagree. Knitting has been passed down through generations in my family. I grew up in N.Ireland. I never heard of continental style knitting until more recent years.

I don't like the term throw because I don't take my hand off the right needle when knitting. There is no right or wrong way to knit. Do what is comfortable and works for you. I will stick with traditional style as it has worked well for me over the years.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Oh Lordy - I have been "throwing" on a sock for the past couple hours, thought I would look in and you guys are still at it!!!!Had an email of a test to see how long you are going to live. Starts by putting your current age in and answering 13 questions. I'm 80 now and it said I will live to be 96 (bless my mom's Mediterrainian genes) so it looks like I will be "throwing" for a long time. Hallelujah


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

shanni said:


> That's how I was taught to knit as a child by my grandmother and have done ever since. I don't care if I "knit differently" as I heard someone say yesterday as my tension is perfect and knitting is very even. I'm still achieving quite a bit and I'm happy with it and as far as I'm concerned that's all that matters


Shanni, you say "that is how I was taught" but what do you mean by "that?" It might help if when you're answering a specific post you click Quote Reply and then the post you're answering appears in the box with your post.

Anyway, if your tension is good and your knitting is regular, then you are doing it the "right" way. Good for you! I'm trying to learn Continental b/c I think that ultimately when I'm really used to it I will be able to go faster, but my tension is a bit uneven still.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Until I read it on this site, I thought that was the only way to knit!  I was taught at a LYS back in the early '70,s! 

Judy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam35 said:


> I used some of those video's when I started to knit. I tried both methods. I ended up with an English throw, but different. Instead of sticking my finger out to throw the yarn over the needle, I grab the yarn between my finger and thumb, then throw it. I seem to have less problems with the difference in tensions for knit and purl this way, since I'm adding the tension as I throw(a slight tug), another benefit is that I don't need to wrap the yarn around my fingers.


This is how I knit. I've tried wrapping it around my fingers and it feels wrong.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

no contineue knitting the way you were taught


----------



## lindab63 (Jun 30, 2011)

:-D


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Sam35 said:
> 
> 
> > I used some of those video's when I started to knit. I tried both methods. I ended up with an English throw, but different. Instead of sticking my finger out to throw the yarn over the needle, I grab the yarn between my finger and thumb, then throw it. I seem to have less problems with the difference in tensions for knit and purl this way, since I'm adding the tension as I throw(a slight tug), another benefit is that I don't need to wrap the yarn around my fingers.
> ...


Now you finally hit on how I do it, was taught that way and that was about 72 years ago.


----------



## lindab63 (Jun 30, 2011)

have just giggled my head off reading this forum. I was taught to knit by an 80 year old neighbour when I was about 6 years old. Until now I have always viewed my knitting as how everyone knits?!?!!?
Have studied the 2 styles being talked about on this forum and have realised I am a thrower....ouch.....after 40+ years the thought that I am knitting "WRONG" has set me off into fits of laughter. There is no wrong way to knit, knit your heart out whichever way you want. Knitting for me is about the finished result and the fun in creating something amazing from a piece of straight yarn. Happy throwing I say!!.....Perhaps the Continental knitters are using the WRONG style?..lol


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

good heavens. i have been knitting for 50 years and have never heard of 'throwing' and 'flicking'. i realise that i am a thrower. i think that is the english way to knit - wool over right finger.

sylvia


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Mollie, live near you!

Too many yarn shops have closed - one in Oceanside and one in Vista.

Everyone knits differently - just like everyone crochets differently.

I'm all for whatever feels right or how you were taught. If I want to learn a different way I can do that, too. However, not easy to switch. Besides, I'm happy with how my Big Sister taught me.


----------



## Bjay (Jun 30, 2011)

In india we always knit in English way. Women hardly know continenal way of knitting. And by "throw" method, they do it very fast. Though I myself tried to learn continental methode, I am not successful so far.I am more comfortable with Engish method of knitting. I only know that I love knitting.
Bhanu


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

I guess I am a "thrower". My French Canadian MOL taught me how to knit, and I knit like she did. My knitting is neat and even, so I am satisfied with it! There are many folks that don't know how to knit at all! Those are the ones I pity! ;O)


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with throwing. That is the way I taught myself to knit using a Learn to knit book. I have been throwing for over 50 years and I get many complaints on my knitting, So keep on throwing. Norita


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the ONE thread that I am not going to read all the way through. It matters not what ANYONE thinks about how ANYONE knits. If it works for you, it is RIGHT. I am a flicker, I use DPN's. Many say there are better, faster ways. I say, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I am extremely left handed and extremely patterned. I have tried other things - but - I'm happy with my speed, which is better than average, my product is plenty good enough for my needs and I enjoy what I am doing. Why should I waste time MAKING myself do something new if I have tried, decided against. or see no need to change. Just keep those needles clicking any old way you want and don't let anyone tell you you SHOULD...... You are in charge of you. Everyone is an advocate for their way, but no one has the right to inflict their way on anyone else.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

You O'side and Vista knitters. If you have not tried Yarning for You in San Marcos you should. Plenty of picking and throwing going on over there.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Wonderful reply, but I think this thread is going to go on and on


----------



## Judianne (Jun 30, 2011)

What is throwing and continental. Just a basic knitter and don't know these terms. Could you please enlighten me. I had trouble casting on but tried different methods and have found that at times different methods work differerntly with different wools.


----------



## Leya (May 3, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way. It is a matter of comfort and speed. Personally I find continental very awkward even though I crochet as well


----------



## knitter2heart (Apr 26, 2011)

hahaha! I never new that my knitting style had a name--you guys are great--


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Basically Judianne, throwing is considered knitting using the English Method, and using your right hand in various ways to carry the yarn coming from the ball around the needle so you can create a stitch. Continental is using your left hand to present the yarn so it can be picked up to create a stitch. Some folk call them throwing and picking. Both styles are correct and create beautiful knitting. Some say that Continental is faster but some of the fastest knitters on the web use a form of English. In experienced hands I believe English or Continental are as fast as each other. In my long life I have personally seen examples of both. I knew a sweet old German lady who knit like a wiz (Continental) and I knew an Italian lady who was truly amazing in her speed and she knit English. Don't let anyone ever bully you into thinking one is better than the other. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just to throw another term into the mix -- I wrap. 

That is what I was taught when I was 5 years old. My oldest sister taught me and she called it wrapping the yarn around the needle. But it really is the same thing as throwing - which is a term I had never heard of before I joined this site.


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been knitting since 5th grade and am glad to know what "throwing" is. That's how I have always knitted and felt at times I was doing it wrong when watching other people knit. So thanks everyone for saying there is no wrong way..... I'm learning a lot on this site.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Who complains?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Gee and I thought all these years I was just knitting


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

flohel said:


> Gee and I thought all these years I was just knitting


It's the "just" that gets in the way!!! LOL

"Do something you love and you'll never work a day in your life."

When a 'knitting police' questions you, ask for their credentials before answering.

It took time of practicing in front of a mirror and out loud to learn to comfortably say this to people who ask inappropriate questions:

"I'll forgive you for asking if you will forgive me for not answering." <said with a Smile, of course!!> O


----------



## Judianne (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for explaining it to me. I gather wrapping is the same as throwing and continental is basically the same but done with the L hand. 

I also never thought of whether you need to throw your wool purlwise or knitwise when doing YO. I have just done this while doing stocking stitch so never thought and basically put the wool over so that the wool would be able to easily knit or purl the next stitch. I guess I'm glad I haven't done anything too complicated as to do YO in ribbing (ie knit one purl one). 

I think there is more terms in knitting than crochet but that could be because I've crocheted longer. Hoping to show off some knitting soon. Judianne


----------



## Dancer (May 7, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my grandmother when I was 6. The first time I was told that I knitted incorrectly was when I went to a yarn shop because I was having trouble with a pattern. It turned out there was an error in the pattern book. They had left out a complete row of instructions. The woman in the shop insisted that I learn her way to knit. Well, I tried but I just coudn't break the habit I had from the age of six. I finally got so frustrated I asked her what difference how I held the yarn or needles as long as the result looked the same. She had looked at the piece I was working on and didn't see a problem with it until she saw me knit. I think that at 6 I must have developed my own way of holding the yarn and needles. We didn't have circular needles then and I tnink the needles were just too big for me. When I discovered Ytube I watched all the videos of the various styles of knitting and not one of them looks like my style. Some parts of it is but not all. But, I have never had any complaints from anyone about the items I have turned out. So I say knit the way that is comfortable for you and don't worry about what everyone else is doing......advise from a 64 yr old who has been knitting with her own style since 6 yrs old.! Just keep knitting!


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Continental is my usual way of knitting, but if my left index finger starts aching, I'll switch to throwing. What ever is more comfortable, is the RIGHT way. Just enjoy what your doing.


----------



## LovetoknitMolokai (Jun 29, 2011)

I also learned to knit many years ago from my grandmother. She taught me to throw, so that is the way I am most comfortable knitting. I have tried to learn to knit the other way and I too knit much tighter! I find it is easier for me to knit the way I learned. You want to knit and have it be relaxing for you and not frustrating so I would suggest you keep throwing and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, have been there. Somehow got back to Common Threads on 101.

For now I have enough yarn and projects to last ...

Y4Y is closer, however.

Oh, and Knitting By the Beach also closed - Solana Beach. :-(


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> birdgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hhmmm, I knit continental after a friend showed me. Is throwing simply holding the yarn in your right hand?
> ...


I throw but hold the right hand needle between my thumb and first finger I don't take my hand off the needle at all and can knit quite fast like this. There was an old booklet on KP that showed how to do this but I can't find the blog that had it.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

violetta40 said:


> Continental is my usual way of knitting, but if my left index finger starts aching, I'll switch to throwing. What ever is more comfortable, is the RIGHT way. Just enjoy what your doing.


I did some knitting when I was younger and had learned to throw. I made quite a few things at that time. At that time, I really preferred to crochet. I put down the knitting needles and just crocheted for 30 years. 2 or 3 years ago I decided to pick up the needles again, because I wanted to make things that look and feel best when they are knitted, like socks. I had seen people knit 'continental' and decided to restart the hobby I needed new skills. Using my left index finger is a natural, due to all the crocheting I have done. I looked it up on the internet, worked slowly to retrain the fingers and in a couple of weeks I was off and knitting faster than I had ever been able to before. Yes, I still throw when I get in a tight spot. Knitting is knitting. What do you enjoy? Can you produce an acceptable product (if that is your desire)? Do those who receive your gifts enjoy them? There is nothing sweeter than seeing a child drag a treasured gift with them everywhere to the point it is ragged and frayed because he loves it. That is the true test. NB


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

I learned when I was young also from an aunt who was a thrower. I have tried other methods but can't get my tension right so I am back to throwing. I like to throw and can knit as fast as anyone! So you go girl just throw away!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> There is nothing wrong with throwing. That is the way I taught myself to knit using a Learn to knit book. I have been throwing for over 50 years and I get many complaints on my knitting, So keep on throwing. Norita


Norita,
I think you meant "compliments" rather than "complaints." Yes?
Ellie


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

yes; I was tired and didn't proof read what I had typed. Thanks for correcting me. Norita


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Flicking and picking---it sounds like the title of a country western song. I'm a flicker myself. I find I don't have to watch while flicking and I can knit in the car and still enjoy the scenery. Picking takes too much consentration.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> norita willadsen said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with throwing. That is the way I taught myself to knit using a Learn to knit book. I have been throwing for over 50 years and I get many complaints on my knitting, So keep on throwing. Norita
> ...


That's why I posted "who's complaining?" Or some such. LOL

Our fingers work better holding yarn and needles or hooks.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

in my humble opinion, there is no wrong way to knit


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> in my humble opinion, there is no wrong way to knit


You're dead right!!!!


----------



## ladybug59 (Apr 18, 2011)

Actually I" throw " when I knit. My mom taught me to knit when I was a little girl and its easier than tying your fingers together trying the continental style.I hold my yarn in my right hand and it is never around my fingers and my knitting turns out fine.I don't think there is a wrong way to knit or crochet do whatever feels right to you.Everyone has their own knitting style.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Sam, I also hold yarn with my right index finger and thumb.
> 
> Yes, find it quite tension-friendly without wrapping around hand and/or fingers.


same here....i am quite comfy without it wrapping around. :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There really are people who think they are the only ones who do things the 'right' way.

Do NOT fall into their maze of nuts.

I actually was not allowed to join an online widows/widowers support group because the listowner emailed me that "you have not mourned properly."

Knitting and other crafts can be done in whichever way you were taught or how you learned or whatever way YOU feel comfortable. YOU get to choose your method.

There have been people who can't stand that I'm ambidextrous and the college professor who told me that it is 'considered a disorder.' DUH!!

No -- I cannot knit backwards - no, I cannot crochet left handed. Oh well. LOL Believe me, THAT stuff should be the worse thing that ever happens to me.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> Please, please take note THERE IS NO RIGHT OR WRONG WAY TO KNIT. I knit both ways because I find continental quicker but throwing makes it easier to do something else at the same time because I don't need to look at what I am doing. It is whatever suits you best. Just enjoy whichever way you do it and don't beat ourselves up because we do it differently. After all isn't that what being an individual is all about?


i have sung this song myself many times.....trying to get t-shirts with NWW2K on them (No Wrong Way To Knit).... it's a hobby, a way to relax and enjoy your 'off time' with a productive endeavor.... don't let other people decide how you should do that.... my SIL always answers such people with 'Isn't that interesting?' you're doing fine if you're enjoying yourself...


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have just see "The Boy in the striped pyjamas" on TV.
Set in Germany during the war, the main players were a German army officer and his family.
I didn't see the beginning of the show but it had a BBC logo at the end, so I don't know who was 'mother'
She seemed unsure of whether to throw or pick when she knitted.
Did anyone else see this?
Has anyone seen 'wrong' knitting on TV? There was a British show some years ago and the elderly mother, still with her strong European accent, knitted in English manner,but her family history wasn't made clear.
Watch the actress who plaes Miss Marple


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, no wrong way to knit, just knitting differently!!! The saying is "all's well that ends well". hehe  lol
Knit on knitters, knit on in which ever way you hold, twist the yarn and manipulate your needles!!
Anyone ever try that knit-crochet thingy where the "needle" is a crochet hook at one end and has a knitting needle end at the other? How does it work? I saw one the other day in a craft catalogue.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

What a boring world it would be if we all did everything alike.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

The fellow I knit for has a saying, "There are no mistakes, just variations." Norita


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Brings to mind Zimmerman's book, Knitting Without Tears where she recalls having to hide in a closet to keep her nanny from seeing that she was knitting continental instead of the Proper way that she was taught. So glad the world I live in is more tolerant of individual preferences. ;o}


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Hasn't this knit, pick, throw, whatever caused more letters than any other subject on this site ever?? Enough already. Let us just pick up our needles and enjoy.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

We old things just keep nattering along. ;o}


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I couldnt agree more!!!


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> Hasn't this knit, pick, throw, whatever caused more letters than any other subject on this site ever?? Enough already. Let us just pick up our needles and enjoy.


Like!!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I think everyone is "knit picking" now! :lol:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> I have recently begun to knit again after a very long time and i see topics that throwing is not the real way to knit. I was 8 years old when i was taught to knit and have done this since. My knitting comes out too tight when i try to do it continental and i can't seem to loosen up. Is throwing really that bad. I've made many sweaters etc and I even taught my airline pilot husband to crochet he's very good. I like to throw.


When in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout then don't worry if you throw, do the continental or learn the "flicking" technique. Check out the following site: www.verypink.com to learn more about flicking which is just as fast as continental.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Nope, no wrong way to knit, just knitting differently!!! The saying is "all's well that ends well". hehe  lol
> Knit on knitters, knit on in which ever way you hold, twist the yarn and manipulate your needles!!
> Anyone ever try that knit-crochet thingy where the "needle" is a crochet hook at one end and has a knitting needle end at the other? How does it work? I saw one the other day in a craft catalogue.


I think it's called 'Tunisian crochet' ? I vaguely remember trying it years ago and becos I prefer knitting to crocheting it was a once only try! (I ended up with a square that lasted for ages as a dishcloth!) From memory instead of using your loop at the finish of one stitch as the beginning of the next, it stays on the needle. You end up with a row of stitches on the needle just like knitting, then you turn your work around and work them all back off on the next row. So every alternate row you work the stitches onto your needle then next row work them off again! Gee, I hope you can get my meaning....I'm confusing myself now....LOL!! :?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> Hasn't this knit, pick, throw, whatever caused more letters than any other subject on this site ever?? Enough already. Let us just pick up our needles and enjoy.


it's right up there with 'my edges are curling'.... it just shows how alike we all are, we all have the same problems, different solutions and the same basic enjoyment of our favorite hobby.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

hare said:


> I think everyone is "knit picking" now! :lol:


Haha, very funny. My cousin Penguin must be a thrower, cos she throws her knitting across the floor! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joyjoyw
I think it's called 'Tunisian crochet' ? I vaguely remember trying it years ago and becos I prefer knitting to crocheting it was a once only try! (I ended up with a square that lasted for ages as a dishcloth!) From memory instead of using your loop at the finish of one stitch as the beginning of the next said:


> Thanks for the information. Sounds a little "wrong" (joke and pun intended!!) to be knitting this way! I will have to go down to my library to see about this. Anyone else do this kind of yarn craft? who knows, I may like it. I would suppose there are patterns out there for this type of needle/hook. Now that I know what it is called I can also do an internet search. :lol:  :-D


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for defining the "continental" method in knitting!!! I was gonna look into UTUBE and teach myself how to do it ... but since I've just read I'm already doing it ... I can use that time to just do it the way I'm doing it now. Here I thought I was doing something wrong because it's so easy!!! But since it's working for me ... I'm not gonna reinvent my wheel. So I'm another "flicker" ... still learning and having a blast.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

deemail~~~~what did we decide to do about "my edges are curling"? After three heavy steam jobs, almost two full weeks pinned to the blocking boards my beautiful acrylic sweater is still curling.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> deemail~~~~what did we decide to do about "my edges are curling"? After three heavy steam jobs, almost two full weeks pinned to the blocking boards my beautiful acrylic sweater is still curling.


Hi, you can try stitching a cloth ribbon around your edges to keep it from rolling. See your LYS about it or a sewing store. It is like the bias tape you would purchase for use in sewing clothes. The tape should be at least 1'' wide. The other thing you can do, is single crochet an edge around it to prevent it from curling. Sometimes a crocheted edge really sets the garment and makes it look finished. Just my thoughts on how to stop the curl. The third thing you could do is get a long circular needle and pick up the stitches along the edge and 1) knit a couple of garter stitch rounds to make it uncurl 2) knit an i-cord edge on it. Youtube has some video tutorials as to how to do this i-cord edge. I have seen some sweaters/pullovers finished with this and they do look attractive. Of course the sleeves are bound off this way too. :wink:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> deemail~~~~what did we decide to do about "my edges are curling"? After three heavy steam jobs, almost two full weeks pinned to the blocking boards my beautiful acrylic sweater is still curling.


To help keep edges from curling try the following. Slip the first stitch of each knit row purlwise, wrap the yarn between the needles and continue to knit. This will give you an edge that looks crocheted. On the purl side of your work, slip the first stitch knitwise, wrap the yarn between the needles and continue to purl. In both cases you will knit or purl that last stitch on your needle. You only slip the first stitch of each row.

Hope this helps.

Becca


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks gals~~~appreciate.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> deemail~~~~what did we decide to do about "my edges are curling"? After three heavy steam jobs, almost two full weeks pinned to the blocking boards my beautiful acrylic sweater is still curling.


the answer is that nothing stops the curling of stockinette stitch except a non-roll border (seed, moss, rib, even some laces) and then lots of blocking.... you should try the other suggestions here to see if they work for you, but none of them have ever worked for me. i just build these borders into the design so that it looks like i didn't have to add later...which works too, if you like to crochet, that can help, but you have to have an inch or more, one little row won't do it... it's just part of knitting long narrow items with a stockinette body.

i will say that the one thing that is really easy ... when working on my knitting machines, i just make the scarves twice as wide and seam them up the center back. the seam acts just as a seam in a sweater does, one curl fighting in the opposite direction as the other. i particularly like this because i don't like to see the back of a lot of scarves. this way you have a 'tube' that you seam up, flatten to center the design and then fringe thru both layers of each end to hold the shape. obviously, when knitting by hand, it's a lot more knitting, but still worth it from time to time...


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

deemail~~~thanks~~~I'll get it one way or the other or just switch over to knitting machine~~~FULLTIME! Bought it a month ago and haven't used it yet. Somehw intimidated by the whole idea.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

get onto youtube and do a search on 'knitting machine' ... with that basic search a lot of sites will come up and these include how to set up a machine, how to cast on, increase, decrease, etc. Even if they are a different brand than you bought, many parts are very similar and your book will help you be specific to your machine while the tapes will give you real time pix of the actions. you will love your KM, if all you do is the straight stuff or the fast stuff or if you become an expert on it... i have several and i love them...they do not take the place of hand knitting, i consider them to be two different hobbies... (with the exception that i like to hand knit my ribs and then hang them on the needles of the machine and continue the rest of the sweater from there) watch several tapes on youtube because each person has a different level of teaching ability in addition to her knitting machine knowledge....have fun and get it out of the box!!!!!!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Trasara: The afghan in your photo is just gorgeous. Essie from Oz


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> I have just see "The Boy in the striped pyjamas" on TV.
> Set in Germany during the war, the main players were a German army officer and his family.
> I didn't see the beginning of the show but it had a BBC logo at the end, so I don't know who was 'mother'
> She seemed unsure of whether to throw or pick when she knitted.
> ...


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

PurpleV wrote: Haha, very funny. My cousin Penguin must be a thrower, cos she throws her knitting across the floor!

Yep, that's me. Been there, done that. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like everyone is now knitting the 'right' way!! ;-)

Someone mentioned Tunisian Crochet. YouTube is a good source of seeing/learning. There is also a TC yahoo group.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Marny, that was me and I am interested. Might be going to a large town next week and get one of those hook-needles. My stash is huge enough, now I need more accessories!! haha, and my nose grows like Pinocchio!! ;-)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U Knit back backwards. That sounds interesting. How is it done?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Marny, that was me and I am interested. Might be going to a large town next week and get one of those hook-needles. My stash is huge enough, now I need more accessories!! haha, and my nose grows like Pinocchio!! ;-)


Tunisian is done with a needle that has a stop at one end (like a knitting needle) and a crochet hook on the other.

There is a crochet forum on Knitting Paradise that talks about TC.

Have you done the YouTube yet?


----------

